# Wie erstellt man ein Logo?



## robertino (25. Juni 2006)

Hi zusammen

Ich würde gerne ein schönes Logo für meinen Shop erstellen lassen. Es ist ein Onlineshop, aber ich möchte es auch nachher auf T-Shirts drucken lassen.

Ok, aber wie erstellt man so ein Logo?

Welche Hitnergrundinformationen braucht man dafür?

Ich möchte nicht einfach ein Kreis, Quadrat oder so was haben. Das Logo sollte sich schon aufs Thema beziehen! (Oder ist das nicht wichtig?)


Bitte helft mir ..


----------



## franz007 (25. Juni 2006)

Am besten nimmst du ein Blatt Papier und einen Bleistift und machst einmal eine Liste mit allen sachen die du mit deiner Seite verbindest. Und dann versuchst du 1-2 von denen Zeichnerisch umzusetzen.

also zb

Du bist Tierarzt in Wien, dann könnte dein logo aus einer Katze und einem prägnanten zeichen für Wien bestehen.

Initialien sind sicher auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2006)

Optional schadet auch ein Blick zum Designguide nicht. 

Gruß


----------

